# Check out this Nice shootn!!



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Open link, Click on thumb, Enjoy!

Dave

http://www.huntingfootage.com/showphoto ... 68&cat=520 :lol:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

That's what I would call Lack of Gun Control


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

:lol: and to think he was going to pull the trigger while holding with one hand only.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

lol Reminds me of the first time I ever shot a .45. I was 12, and thought the gun was going to blow out of my hand like that.

The difference was, I...well, you know, held the f*ck on to it.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

WOW! He may want to stick with a 22lr.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:lol: it blew his hat and glasses right off, looks like he got a good bump on the head to boot... :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

What was he shooting? The big 50 what?


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Quote from the page that the video is located..



> This is Kamikaze,
> The video in question? The shooter is a friend of a friend who first watched me shoot my .600 Nitro Express pistol and wanted to try it. He failed to heed my instructions. Although his pride was hurt, he was not injured and his shooting glasses were broken into 3 pieces.
> The gun kicks like a mule! My right hand felt sprained for 3 days.
> To view the entire 3 videos and all the pics on the original website, go to "www.nitroexpress.com", search my user I.D. "Kamikaze", and do not set a date range.
> ...


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I could have sworn he said "the big 50". I can't imagine what one would use that for, save elephant or hippos.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Mostly I imagine, its bragging rights. That or the guy has really small feet...


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well you know how the saying goes, small feet, small shoes.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

One of them would be fun if only to watch it bouce off people heads. It reminds me of that show Armed and Dangerous.

The Cowboy: "Slim, I ain't never seen a handgun that big before!"
Frank Dooley: "It's a fifty caliber. They used to use this to hunt buffalo with... up close. It's only legal in two states... and this isn't one of 'em."


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Yea no reason for it that guy has to much money on his hands. I know some people like that though.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

My buddy has a Rigby Double in .600 nitro, it is a hell cat of a rifle. I CANNOT imagine firing the nitro from a handgun. those guys are insane!


----------

